# Ammo report at the local Walmart



## Mid-Atl HS (Feb 23, 2008)

While I was at the local Walmart today I thought I would check the ammo section. I did not intend to actually buy any, but after reading all the reports I wanted to see for myself what they actually had or did not have. Well, cleaned out is a good term to use. 

Rimfire- There was no regular 22 rimfire or 22 Magnum rimfire period except for some 22 shot shells, and there were several boxes of 17 hmr. 

There was no centerfire pistol ammo except one box of 357 Sig. In terms of centerfire rifle ammo there was some ammo calibers such as 243, and 30-30. Also, there was some shot gun ammo. 

Also, the ammo case had a number of signs on it that said there was a limit of three boxes per customer.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

It's like that everywhere , can't even find any online , ammo plants are running 24/7 with orders from every distributor back ordered 

people got a taste of , the assault on our second amendment rights and wanted to put some in reserves , if they had been looking they started buying , if they had a hundred rounds on the shelf they wanted a thousand or more

magazines any size but especially anything over 10 rounds , gun parts brass , bullets , powder , primers , loaded ammo 

funny the only thing not in short supply on the shelves is shotgun shells , but i suppose since the president and vp are saying they are cool with double barreled shotguns they don't have the demand


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Gun sales were way above normal in all quarters of last year. They climbed a bit more in November. So a lot of the 'buy guns" was pre-Newtown. Assault style rifles have been flying off the shelves since Newtown. With the increase in gun sales, ammo sales have matched increases. Lots of .22 rifles sold. But around late December, a few stores ran out of ammo. This was seen as a shortage that spured hoarding. As long as hoarding persists, ammo will be difficult to find. 
This happened with canning jar lids in 1978. Increase in gardening, increase in canning, stores unprepared, shortages, hoarding, more shortages, more hoarding. As a result, thousands of old unused canning jar lids are still in many cupboards around the country. 
This may be a good time to dump your 30 year old .22 ammo and get the fresh stuff once the hoarding stops.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I'm still waiting for my Winchester 525 .22's I can get something else for a couple of dollars more so i probably will. Yellow Jackets maybe. And that's here in Ontario.


----------



## DebbieLynn (Dec 1, 2010)

Same deal here. Went to check and could only find some shotgun shells. No 22 or 38 or 30-30 and clerk doesn't have a clue when they will have more. Only checked at WalMart. Gonna try some other places this week end just to see what if anything we can find. I need all of the above mentioned of course!


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

sounds like every single wally world I've been in... I have caught a couple places at the right time and they just got a small order in and I grabbed what I needed.. this was just a couple weeks before they started the 3 box limit... 

I saw this coming last year and started buying heavily... My wife wasn't happy with what I was spending and kept telling me to stop.... I told her I couldn't, because before long there would be a rush on ammo and we won't be able to find any... She's still impressed I saw it coming, and since I've got her shooting lately, she's said she's glad I saw it coming and didn't listen to her


----------



## DebbieLynn (Dec 1, 2010)

Hopefully I can find what I'm looking for elsewhere but I'm not holding out much hope. I haven't tried online yet.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

What are you looking for Debbie?


----------



## DebbieLynn (Dec 1, 2010)

Mainly 38 spec hollowpoints and need more 22 cause I'm not sure about the age of the ones I have. I definately need to practice with the 22 I'm embarrassed to say. Had been quite a few years since I had shot that one and recently picked it up and was shocked to say the least ! Need to practice!


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I was just shooting some 22 this past weekend that I've had for about 15 years and it's fine and dandy.. been stored dry... 

You won't be finding any 22 long rifle in any stores.. it's the hardest ammo t find...

You MIGHT find 38, especially if you shop in some out of the way stores, but maybe not... I picked up a box about two weeks ago from a walmart that got a small shipment in that morning and had just put it on the shelf 15 minutes before I got there. It was the only box they got in...

As far as finding any 38HP.. all I can say is good luck.. HP ammo seems to be non existent anywhere I've been... You may be able to find some real high end high priced stuff on the web though... 

I got real lucky and a friend handed me 750 rounds of 38 the week before.. Now I can teach my wife how to shoot her new gun.


----------



## DebbieLynn (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm gonna keep looking cause the 38 is my favorite and of course that's what I need most. The 22 I have enough stuff to practice (maybe) and I think mine is just about that old too! Last time I used the 22 was to rid myself of a pesky reptile approx 20 years ago! Ammo has been bought and used after that by DH and BIL.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I was at farm and fleet monday , they did have some boxes of 22lr it was the rem thunderbolt not my first choice , but i bought my limit any way at 1.95 a box

they had the bricks taken apart and all the little 50 round boxes on the shelf , it was the only brand of 22lr they had 

limit was 4 boxes = 200 rounds 

that's the only 22lr i have seen in 2 weeks last time i saw bricks was at the local gun store in December their price was 21.95 for a brick of CCI blazer , farm and fleet has been out of cci blazer 22lr at their price of 19.50 a brick for about 2-3 years at least every time i look at 3 different stores. walmart has been about the same


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 26, 2012)

I have found 3 local shops with 22 LR,fresh shipments on the shelves. 200 round limit and it sells fast . Knowing the owners as a long time customer helps get the inside scoop on when they are coming in . I buy all I can,the future here in NY is very bleak and I dream that my children will be be able to exercise their rights in the future without being criminals . Heck,Actually I will be happy if they are outlaws with a good stock of 22 shells .


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I just missed out on a 5000 round case of CCI Blazer 22lr.. they had 16 cases for $375 each.. as I was filling out the order it sold out


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Score!!!


----------



## MoCat (Nov 7, 2012)

A few weeks ago DH asked me to pick up some extra ammo. I took a pic of the empty shelves instead. Everything was gone. We have been checking the local stores for months. Some of them are jacking the prices up when they do get a shipment in. At one Walmart they had some come in on a late night truck and it was all gone before 6 am, even with the 3 boxes per person policy.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I almost think some people have nothing better to do than just stand around the ammo counter at wal-mart waiting for more to come in... I've seen them doing it at ours... Seems like a waste of time for 3 boxes of no telling what.. .


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Only .22 LR we've seen since the New Year was last weekend at a little gun shop we stopped in. One box of 550 value pack for $100!! Needless to say, it's still on the shelf.


----------



## Mid-Atl HS (Feb 23, 2008)

I appreciate reading what others are observing concerning the current ammo shortage. 

Does anyone have any thoughts concerning when they think ammo like 22 and other common calibers will become readily available again?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Mid-Atl HS said:


> I appreciate reading what others are observing concerning the current ammo shortage.
> 
> Does anyone have any thoughts concerning when they think ammo like 22 and other common calibers will become readily available again?


I am hoping it eases up some April the 16th when NY will need a back ground check to buy ammo and will not be able to buy online.

we may start to see it more available after that 

next time i think we will see ammo plentiful on the shelves , should be some time after January 20th 2017


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Older bricks of .22 were bringing $50 at a gun show i was at this weekend. Some were priced at 85 but they stayed on the tables.
Closest wal mart to me had a box of .30-06 yesterday when I went in. It looked lonely so I brought it home.
Only shotgun shells and not many of them left there now.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

well if your near Monroe WI the farm and fleet still has 22lr Rem Thunderbolts for 1.95 the 50
wife was over there and picked up some more limit 4 boxes

and unlike deals on other things you can't hand each kid 10 bucks and send them thru the line with ammo


----------



## rhome (Aug 10, 2006)

I want to ask what is the shelf life of properly stored 22 ammo? Anecdotal and or factual info?
My 22s CCI Blazers are in ammo cans with a desicant pack, ammo cans are stored inside home. 
I suppose the primer element could degrade over time.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Years and years and years stored like you have them...So long as you keep them from humidity... The lead will oxidize before the primers will degrade..


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

We wandered by the gun dept at WM Saturday, and asked the guy what the situation was on 22 lr. He said they don't know from day to day what they're getting, but it comes in overnight. There are 7 or 8 guys waiting in line every morning when they bring out the stock, and everything is gone in 15 minutes.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I don't think walmarts a good indicator.
I have not been in a while but the Bass Proshops Store down state always had plenty on the shelfs,they did at one point put a limit on them. 
Then there also a Gander Mountain nearest Big city again plenty.
We also have numerous gun shops as well as a Dunhams sports store and see no lack of Inventory.

If you think about it I think this is all part of the game, create artificial shortage, create fear of bans and confiscations. Price goes up, price stays up.
Then I think you also have a lot of folks who know this,lets call them speculators.
People do it all the time with all sorts of things, Remember the tickleme elmo sensation.
$30 toy everyone had to have, they where selling locally for 600 bucks.
So whats a grandfathered Banned weapon worth or ammo for it.

Walmart has a funky stocking system and I think they view ammo as a seasonal thing, not a all year profit maker.
a Employee explained it one time.
But I also Imagine they get charged on Inventory.
I worked a corporate sales giant for a good while, we could buy outside company supply chain but we where required to push the corporate product. little different from Walmart but the company fills the 5 warehouses and they get a big break on product,My company made most of their product and what was not company brand was company owned brands,little outside stuff but a bit. its all marked up from cost when going to stores, my store then either pushs the product or after a month we are charged 5% inventory fee. that can really hurt margins. and management is all about good margins.so managers only want what sells and fast. if I had 5,000 in product,thats cost,with a 20 percent margin,store level remember the company already marked it up,if it sits for any length of time its a kick in the shorts. sits for 4 months its a compleat loss to the store. 
the ammo limit's could be two fold, 
one they are scared to be associated with a calamity.
two they want to make as many customers happy as they can. I.E theres a box of ammo when you came for a box.

So couple the profiteering with the stockpile mentality as well as corporate ineptitude and thats the whole ball in my opinion.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I watched 20 cases of 5000 round 22LR go on luckygunner and disappear in 5 minutes as I was trying to buy a case of it... It's not just walmart that is out of 22lr.. it's everywhere.. .and even at stupid prices...


----------



## hsmom2four (Oct 13, 2008)

My local WM hasn't had any ammo on the shelves in months--like more than nine months. When I questioned the very nice gentleman in charge of that department he told me that "the guys" call every morning at 8:45 and if they have gotten any in then "the guys" come down and buy it all. The stockers have to have it on the shelf by 9 a.m. if they get any in and they don't know when they will get any. I have no idea who the guys are but the man told me that they call every WM within 30 miles and hit all of them. He was very nice and told me that I should call at 8:30 so I could beat them there. At this point since the recent events I doubt my walmart is even getting any shipments of ammo. 

The Bass Pro in Orlando has also been sold out since before the election. They put it on the shelves when it comes in and its gone within minutes. 

I was at Dicks Sporting Goods last weekend and they had 30-06, 243, 30-30 and a few different selections of shotgun shells 12 ga and 20 ga. They had some 45 hollow points with a limit of two boxes no 9 mm, 380, 22, 40, etc. They said they don't know when they'll get any and when they do it goes by the end of the day even though they have a limit. 

Haven't been to Gander Mtn since thanksgiving weekend and haven't heard what their status is. 

The gun shop/range that we frequent will only sell range ammo if you are going in the range and then its one box at a time. They are limiting personal protection rounds to two boxes. This past Saturday they had no personal protection 45, 9mm, 40, 38. They only had 380. 

We were able to stock up this fall on range ammo from ACE Hardware. Now they are sold out and don't know when they can get any more. They have personal protection rounds for 45 and I think 38 but no 9 mm at all. They have a few boxes of 30-06, 30-30 and dh said they had 223 but no one has any of that so I'm thinking he didn't see it well and it was really 243.


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

Walmart, SportCo, Sportsman Warehouse, Cabellas, Big 5 Sports---we've been hunting for the past 2 months and none of these places by us have anything except shotgun shells. 

DH was able to get some 380 for my Bersa this week online. Oh and last week he was able to get 9mm, but that's about it. No 22lr at all, anywhere.


----------



## rainy5 (Oct 28, 2011)

I was able to get 500 .22 lr federal for 32.99 last week. I consider this a steal Now. They had some not alot but we will go to the range. walmart has nothing around here either. One gun place we use all the time is hoarding it to friends only. I will not purchase from them anymore the other store sells it first come first serve. We have tried to order .38 for the online and its sold before you fill out the form to pay. saving all the brass from anything we shoot now. Its all a little crazy prices and shortages.


----------



## Wintersong Farm (Aug 22, 2007)

Gander Mountain in Wausau has plenty, but be prepared to pay.


----------



## Holinessman (Mar 29, 2011)

I have just about given up on finding ammo at Walmart. Fortunately I live about 30 minutes from a ammo factory. I went there Monday and they had .38 special, 9mm, .40 cal, .357, and 12 gauge at good prices.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

There's an ammo factory in AL?

Didn't know that, but I've only recently started getting interested in that subject.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Huh.. didn't know there was one down there either..

This one? http://www.alabamaammo.com/


----------



## WoolyBear (Nov 9, 2011)

Ordered 2 boxes (50 round) .38 spc from palmetto state armory Feb 15. They are still "processing" the order. Ordered 3 boxes (50 round) from Cabelas on Feb 20, got an email this morning that they were shipped. Guess who I would order from again?
At least I'll get the ammo before I get the revolver. Our 7 day waiting period is running 30 days because of the flood of gun applications to the state police.


----------



## Rockchuck (Aug 11, 2010)

WoolyBear said:


> Our 7 day waiting period is running 30 days because of the flood of gun applications to the state police.


I think I would have to move if I lived somewhere like that. All I have to do is fill out the form, show my CCW and I'm out the door. Between work and home, there are 5 Walmarts close enough to check on a regular basis. I scored a couple 100 round boxes of Fed. 9mm recently, but for the most part there isn't anything but 22 shotshells, 17HMR, some rifle calibers, and shotgun shells. But forget about any buckshot. I learned my lesson after purchasing a 45 acp back in 2009 and couldn't even buy ammo for it at the store I got it from. I didn't get to shoot it for a month, and by then I did't want to shoot up all I had for fear I wouldn't be able to find any more. I've been stocking a bit since then.


----------



## Holinessman (Mar 29, 2011)

The name of the ammo is Zero. They are in Cullman Al. They have new and reloaded ammo and if you take in your used brass they give you a discount on reloaded ammo.


----------



## Holinessman (Mar 29, 2011)

I actually found some .22 ammo at Walmart today. I think it is starting to trickle back in a little.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Holinessman said:


> I actually found some .22 ammo at Walmart today. I think it is starting to trickle back in a little.


Send me some! Ours hasn't had any since December.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

Walmart has lots of empty shelf space that used to have ammunition on it. I really don't understand how they can afford this empty space. Perhaps they could put caramel corn, or donuts there to have something to sell while the customers wait around for another manipulated market to get un-manipulated.:bandwagon:


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Holinessman said:


> I actually found some .22 ammo at Walmart today. I think it is starting to trickle back in a little.


DH went to WM every morning for 2 weeks and never found any. He and his friend went to every WM in a 2-county radius a couple of times and never found any.

Finally found a some @ Academy last week........who, BTW, has a 1 box limit.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

None here....

Matt


----------



## Andy Nonymous (Aug 20, 2005)

I've found that I need less ammo if I shoot less. A possum klocked with a shovel is just as dead, and is one shell saved for something that doesn't play dead until it is. 

Also, found a box of Remington 22lr a while ago that goes back at least 25 years, not stored particularly well either, but haven't had a dud from them, yet. Not sure I'd want to stake my life on them, but good enough for varmint control. Of course, YMMV.


----------



## Holinessman (Mar 29, 2011)

If you go to Walmart's website it will tell you which locations have ammo. That's what I did and luckily they still had two boxes when I got there. I got the Remington golden bullets. A 225 pack for $9.95. I can finally let my son shoot his .22 again.


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

Andy Nonymous said:


> I've found that I need less ammo if I shoot less. A possum klocked with a shovel is just as dead, and is one shell saved for something that doesn't play dead until it is.


Sure. But I am a sissy when it comes to big teeth. It would be my luck to meet the one angry one.


----------



## Diggin-it (Apr 4, 2012)

If you have a Dunham's store near you go in and ask what day they get their store shipment for the week. They are getting in small but consistent ammo supplies weekly. They go FAST though!! They are even getting in Bushmaster .223 rifles (AR15's) and do not have them outrageously marked up...normal price.


----------



## KMA1 (Dec 9, 2006)

Guys,

I was in shock today. Went to one of the largest trade days in North Alabama this morning. .223 ammo was consistently selling for $100 for 100 rounds. And it was selling. Also found one guy who was selling federal 550 rnd cartons of .22 long rifle for $75. Didn't see anyone buy the .22lr, but he swore he was selling all he could get his hands on. Offered me $35 a carton for any I would sell him.


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)




----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Our wise and benevolent leaders have declared war upon it's citizens. However, they are 'sporting' about it, and have given us clear warnings of their intentions. That has allowed the loyal opposition to arm up for the occasion. Enough firearms were sold in the two months after 'Sandy Hook' to arm the entire Chinese and Indian armies. Probably even more since the time I read that article.

Seemingly benign govt agencies are buying billions of rounds of hollow point ammo (illegal to use in warfare), armored personnel carriers, and full auto weapons.

We are doing likewise... except for the full autos. If when hostilities break out, the citizens will have the means of defending itself. And then, they'll have full autos.

There's been nothing but shotgun shells locally, as well as a handful of hunting caliber cartridges (30-30, .270, .300)

I've been to two gun shows since sandy hook... there's plenty of ammo there... but the prices are high, to prevent hoarders... those that really need ammo can still find it. (Walter Williams has an excellent article on how extravagant prices are good during a shortage)


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I stopped in wally world today for some tv cable... ran by the sporting goods counter to get a few 100 round boxes of 12ga shells... Nope.. nadda.... all they has was 3 100rd boxes of 20ga.... Now that's geting crazy.... Glad I had been buying it up the last couple months.. got enough to last a good while, but still... ridiculous...


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

Dh works at Walmart and said not only is certain ammo not being ordered but other things, down to the "saran wrap" they use to wrap crates on pallets.He said they have really been tightening their belts, at least at our store here for a few months... ?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Was at an auction on Saturday. A brick of .22 rounds sold for $110 

See==> https://www.proxibid.com/asp/LotDetail.asp?ahid=357&aid=63779&lid=15957392#topoflot


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Wow... maybe I need to start selling off some of my ammo for a REAL nice profit, then once the prices drop again I can stuck up with triple the amount I have now...


----------



## MNBobcat (Feb 4, 2011)

You can get ammo at Walmart. I've bought 1,300 rounds since Sandy Hook -- all from walmart. The sporting goods managers aren't allowed to order ammo. Instead, corporate is sending ammo to each store. Basically they are trying to average out the ammo between each store.

It can be had from Walmart you just have to be quick.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Clicked on the site at the Alabama ammo site but didn't see anywhere you could order ammo. Can you get them to mail it to PA...


----------



## groundhogII (Nov 6, 2008)

Local WM today only had 12ga ammo with lots of empty shelves. The farm supply store up the street had a wide selection of hunting rifle centerfire,but no 22lr.


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

they have a few boxes of ammo at our's..but if someone finds out there is a truck coming in with some.. people are in line and ready so it's sold out in minutes..
Apparently a local pawnshop had some come in last week, and my friends Dad called to say there were hundreds of people in line for getting some ammo.
We were out at the gun range the other and guy let us buy one pack for each of our guns but that was all he would sell us...


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Just stopped in at wallyworld to return a game cam I decided I couldn't use for the purpose I bought it for... 

Anyway, stopped at the gun counter... snagged the only two boxes of 100 round Winchester 12ga 7 1/2 shot they had... There was only a about 3 25 count boxes of 410, and two 25 round boxes of 20ga... 

You know it's bad when even shotgun shells are getting hard to find.


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

Walmart has had virtually nothing for months and months. I have been checking 3 different Walmarts just for curiosity. I did get my 3 allowed boxes of 7.62x39 at one walmart last weekend. I called another walmart and the sales guy said all the centerfire ammo they had was sold out in minutes. They did have shotgun stuff though ...

I reload most of my pistol stuff. My challenge is certain powders like 2400 and large pistol primers. Small pistol primers I have a boatload of. I have Red Dot, Unique and Trailboss powders but the 2400 for magnum loads is running low and no one has any powder or primers. That is just as bad as ammo now. I occasionally see stuff for sale, but the gouging prices are so high, they can keep it. I can substitute the fake blackpowder in shells if I need to. The stores are full of Pyrodex and other brands. I do have blackpowder guns to fall back on if I need to shoot.

I found another brick of Remington Golden .22 hollowpoints in the 550 pack I had stashed away about 6 years ago. The price tag said $7.77. I fortunately bought a bunch when they were on sale so I have enough .22's to last a little bit. .22's are the new poor mans gold !!

Ohio Rusty ><>

Hydrostatic shock doesn't kill deer ..... I do.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I got lucky while I was at the farm in WV and stopped into walmart and got 6 boxes of 180g 308's... It pays to take your wife shopping at the gun counter in WV


----------



## margoC (Jul 26, 2007)

I live by bass pro. No. 22 ammo. There is plenty of shotgun shells and. 17. There is a smattering of other stuff.

Luckily I stocked up after the last shortage. Have plenty of 30/30 308 and 223 as well.

Now Im stocking up on food and telling others. I hope they listen better than they did with ammo.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

I have maybe 50 pairs of scissors stashed away, bring it on.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

edcopp said:


> I have maybe 50 pairs of scissors stashed away, bring it on.


Do NOT run with them in your hand!!!


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Not a single round at my local Wal-Mart yesterday !!!


----------



## prairie hill (Jul 14, 2002)

Day before yesterday I stood in line at 7 am behind seven guys, some of whom said they try to make it a early morning daily run. (We live about 45 miles away, so we can't, but hubby had a physical therapy appt there early that morning, so I ran over to see what was available.) Three guys showed up to wait behind me; the manager came out about 10 minutes later and said, 'Sorry, nothing today, guys." It is apparently a daily routine. Our son, who lives near there, goes in whenever he can around 6 am, and sometimes can get stuff and sometimes not.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

same old thing, a box of 7mm, abox of 270, some assorted birdshot in 12, 20 and .410. A few boxes of buckshot if you looked real hard.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Bass Pro in this area is the ONLY place to find .22 of _any_ kind. But you have to be there when they open the doors in the morning. Less price-gouging, too.


----------



## edjewcollins (Jun 20, 2003)

edcopp said:


> i have maybe 50 pairs of scissors stashed away, bring it on.


roflmao!


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

yep, the sporting goods dept mgr know us well enough that we just have to pass him in the aisle and he will nod or shake his head  actually he told me to call in the mornings around 7:30 to check on the status of anything that arrived on the truck(s) the night before
we also gave our phone number to one of the guys that work later in the evening and he will give us a call if he sees anything is coming in on the truck
Is product starting to roll in, yes, but not what we are looking for...............


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I contacted my US Rep here last month, asking for defunding of DHS's massive ammo purchases, in order to allow American citizens a chance to acquire some.


----------



## Mid-Atl HS (Feb 23, 2008)

While I was at the local Walmart today I thought I would recheck the ammo section. Well more than six weeks since I first started this thread nothing has essentially changed.

Rimfire- There was no regular 22 rimfire or 22 Magnum rimfire period except for some 22 shot shells, but there were some boxes of 17 hmr. 

*There was no centerfire pistol ammo period*. In terms of centerfire rifle ammo there was some ammo calibers such as 243, and 30-30. Also, there was some shot gun ammo.

I have also been checking the online dealers and found many popular calibers not available. Does anyone have some further thoughts on this situation, and when they believe ammo availability will improve.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I just happened to have called and talked to a manufacturer (or rather reseller?) two days ago about some bad ammo I got... After I got the situation sorted away I asked the guy about the situation....

It wasn't pretty sounding... 

I was talking to Magtech, and he said they deal with two manufacturers. I know one of them is CBC, I'm not sure who the other is.. 

He said manufacturers aren't expecting much to get better for maybe three years... The reason being is because of the lack of raw materials... 

He said most places are cranking ammo out 24/7... when they have materials. He said some are running out, and they manufacture as fast as they can get the materials in... 

I found it interesting they are figuring three years.... about the time someone is set to leave office... Coincidence?


----------



## Apocalypse Boy (May 4, 2012)

Haven't checked out mine in a while, but when I last did (maybe a month ago?) they had a couple hundred rounds of 7.62x39mm, .30-30 Winchester, .243, some 30-06 and I believe .223 as well. Hardly anyone there was looking to buy ammo surprisingly (save for myself but I left empty handed as Wal-Mart doesn't stock 5.45 Russian)
I think they might've had a couple boxes of 9mm as well, plus a couple other hunting rifle cartridges that I didn't bother to remember. No .22s or shotgun shells though.


----------

